# screen memory = καλυπτική ανάμνηση



## Bella (Mar 27, 2009)

"For it seems to me that _Shane _(and perhaps the whole postwar cycle of westerns) functions as, to use Freud's term, a *"screen memory" *of Classic Hollywood, that is, a particularly vivid recollection of apparently important structures that embody nearly everything important about the past. [...] such *screen memories *turn on the dynamics of repression and employ repression's basic tools, displacement and condensation. Thus, we remember events from childhood that seem, in comparison with other largely forgotten moments, utterly trivial, and yet which, through associative links controlled by displacement and condensation, actually provide highly compressed clues to decisive moments lost to the conscious memory."

Μήπως γνωρίζει κάποιος τον αντίστοιχο ελληνικό όρο; Όσο κι αν έψαξα, το μόνο που βρήκα είναι το εντυπωσιακό και χορταστικό "μνημονικό παραπέτασμα" (στο site του Ινστιτούτου Ψυχικής Υγείας Παιδιών και Ενηλίκων).

Την καλημέρα μου.


----------



## zephyrous (Mar 27, 2009)

Καλημέρα.
Έχει μεταφραστεί επισήμως στα έργα του Φρόιντ ως "καλυπτική ανάμνηση".


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 27, 2009)

Καλημέρα!

Στα Γερμανικά λέγεται Deckerinnerung. Κάποιοι το λένε ανάμνηση-οθόνη.

"Όταν οι εμπειρίες είναι οδυνηρές ή απογοητευτικές απωθούνται και αφήνουν μόνο σχετικά ασήμαντες αναμνήσεις -οθόνες [screen memories]- μεμονωμένα δηλαδή επεισόδια που μπορούμε να τα ανακαλούμε στη μνήμη μας."
http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/studies/guide/thema_a4/02.html

"Πρόκειται για παραποιημένα ψήγματα των βιβλίων, όμοια με τις αναμνήσεις οθόνες, όπως ονόμαζε ο Φρόυντ τις αναμνήσεις που στόχο έχουν να επικαλύψουν άλλες».

http://news.kathimerini.gr/4Dcgi/4Dcgi/_w_articles_civ_11_16/09/2008_284845

Και ο όρος που έχεις βρει εσύ (μνημονικό παραπέτασμα), δεν είναι άσχημος.


----------



## Bella (Mar 27, 2009)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ.


----------



## Bella (Mar 27, 2009)

Ναι, αυτό το "ανάμνηση-οθόνη" το βρήκα κι εγώ αλλά μου ακουγόταν άσχημο. Εφ' όσον ο zephyrous λέει ότι έχει μεταφραστεί επισήμως θα κρατήσω το "καλυπτική ανάμνηση". Thanks again


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 27, 2009)

Μια στιγμή! Δεν ξέρω τι εννοούμε όταν λέμε _επισήμως_, αλλά και η ανάμνηση-οθόνη σε επίσημες μεταφράσεις που έχουν εκδοθεί στα ελληνικά λέγεται έτσι (δείτε τους συνδέσμους που σας έδωσα). Από εκεί και πέρα, ούτε εμένα μ' αρέσει η ανάμνηση-οθόνη, αλλά και η καλυπτική ανάμνηση δεν μου ακούγεται πολύ καλά.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 27, 2009)

Καλημέρα, 
χωρίς να έχω καμιά φοβερή ειδίκευση στο αντικείμενο, το «ανάμνηση οθόνη» μου φαίνεται τερατώδες λάθος, γιατί αποτελεί παρερμηνεία του screen (To conceal from view with or as if with a screen.), το οποίο αντί να μεταφράζεται με κάτι που να σημαίνει «κάλυψη» μεταφράζεται με το προφανές.


----------



## zephyrous (Mar 27, 2009)

Από το τετράγλωσσο λεξικό της ψυχανάλυσης, του Λευτέρη Αναγνώστου και του Γιώργου Βαμβαλή:
Καλυπτική ανάμνηση - Screen memory - Deckerinnerung - Souvenir ecran (de couverture)

Στην παιδική ηλικία παρατηρούμενη αναμνηστική ιδιορρυθμία, κατά την οποία το παιδί δεν συγκρατεί στη μνήμη του σημαντικά γεγονότα της ζωής του, δεν θέλει να τα θυμάται, τα απωθεί, και αντ' αυτού συγκρατεί και θυμάται με ιδιαίτερη καθαρότητα ανάξια λόγου γεγονότα, με τα οποία καλύπτει τα σημαντικά.


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 27, 2009)

Βρήκα και μια απόδοση "ανάμνηση παραπέτασμα" σε μετάφραση.


----------



## zephyrous (Mar 27, 2009)

Νομίζω πως μιλάμε για εγγύηση στη φροϊδική ορολογία, όταν αναφερόμαστε στον Αναγνώστου και τον Βαμβαλή.


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 27, 2009)

Δεν αμφιβάλλω, έρευνα κάνουμε... :)

Μέχρι στιγμής έχουμε: μνημονικό παραπέτασμα, καλυπτική ανάμνηση, ανάμνηση οθόνη, ανάμνηση παραπέτασμα.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 27, 2009)

Αμβρόσιε, θα έλεγα να προσθέσεις ένα «(εσφ.)» πριν από το «ανάμνηση οθόνη».


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 27, 2009)

Κανείς δεν είπε ότι είναι νοηματικά σωστό. Αυτό εννοείται (για μένα τουλάχιστον). Αλλά παραδόξως είναι η πιο δημοφιλής απόδοση μέχρι στιγμής. Δεν μπορώ να πω εγώ στους άλλους ποιον όρο θα χρησιμοποιήσουν. Αν π.χ. καλώς ή κακώς οι περισσότεροι ψυχολόγοι σήμερα χρησιμοποιούν το λάθος "ανάμνηση οθόνη" κι έχει καθιερωθεί, έρχεσαι εσύ μετά και το αλλάζεις; Εμένα αυτή η τακτική στη γλώσσα εν γένει δεν με βρίσκει σύμφωνο. Όπως πήγαν κι έκαναν το τσίμα-τσίμα-> τσύμα τσύμα, το κλασσικός-> κλασικός και το ξύδι->ξίδι για χάρη της ορθότητας (; ). No, no, no...

Υ.Γ. Βέβαια για να είμαι ειλικρινής και να δω και την αντίθετη πλευρά, πολύ θα ήθελα να μπορούσα να πετάξω στα σκουπίδια κάτι απαίσια "ενσυναίσθηση" και τα σχετικά. Εις μάτην όμως...!


----------



## Palavra (Mar 27, 2009)

Μα πώς το χρησιμοποιούν οι ψυχολόγοι; Εδώ ο Ζέφυρος μιλάει για εξειδικευμένο λεξικό και σχετικά βιβλία και το _*ανάμνηση οθόνη_ έχει μόνο 4 ευρήματα και τα δύο από την Καθημερινή, που φημίζεται για τα τραγικά μεταφραστικά της λάθη.


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 27, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> *Κάποιοι *το λένε ανάμνηση-οθόνη.
> http://news.kathimerini.gr/4Dcgi/4Dcgi/_w_articles_civ_11_16/09/2008_284845
> 
> Και ο όρος που έχεις βρει εσύ (μνημονικό παραπέτασμα), δεν είναι άσχημος.





Ambrose said:


> Μια στιγμή! Δεν ξέρω τι εννοούμε όταν λέμε _επισήμως_, αλλά και η ανάμνηση-οθόνη σε επίσημες μεταφράσεις που έχουν εκδοθεί στα ελληνικά λέγεται έτσι (δείτε τους συνδέσμους που σας έδωσα). Από εκεί και πέρα, ούτε εμένα μ' αρέσει η ανάμνηση-οθόνη, αλλά και η καλυπτική ανάμνηση δεν μου ακούγεται πολύ καλά.





Ambrose said:


> Βρήκα και μια απόδοση "ανάμνηση παραπέτασμα" σε μετάφραση.



Αυτό για να θυμόμαστε τι είπα. Δεν πρότεινα τίποτα (αλήθεια εσύ τι πρότεινες; ) Έρευνα έκανα και παρουσίασα τα αποτελέσματά της. Ούτε κάνω κόντρα με τον Ζέφυρο, γιατί έτσι το παρουσιάζεις (γιατί ;;; ) Από εκεί και πέρα η Bella ή ο οποιοσδήποτε άλλος, ας βάλει ό,τι αυτός επιλέγει. Δεν έχω κάτι να υπερασπιστώ ή να μοιράσω. 

Αυτό που που όμως είναι όντως τραγικό (πέρα από τα μεταφραστικά λάθη της Κ.), είναι να χρησιμοποιούνται οι αναμνήσεις οθόνες για να καταπίνει κανείς καμήλες. Άμα είναι να συνεχιστεί αυτό, να το γυρίσουμε στην ψυχανάλυση.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 27, 2009)

Είπα εγώ ότι κάνεις κόντρα με το Ζέφυρο;
Αυτό διάβασα


Ambrose said:


> Αλλά παραδόξως είναι η πιο *δημοφιλής *απόδοση μέχρι στιγμής.


και απόρησα με το πώς γίνεται να θεωρείς δημοφιλή (ή επίσημη for that matter) μια απόδοση με 4 ευρήματα, εκ των οποίων τα 2 είναι από την Καθημερινή, στην οποία έχει χτυπήσει πλειστάκις ο μεταφραστής-γιος του καφετζή, που λέει και ο sarant.


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 27, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Μα πώς το χρησιμοποιούν οι ψυχολόγοι; Εδώ ο Ζέφυρος μιλάει για εξειδικευμένο λεξικό και σχετικά βιβλία



Ο Ζέφυρος αν θέλει μπορεί να μιλήσει για τον εαυτό του. Ήδη το έκανε. Το να κάθεσαι εσύ (που δεν έχεις πει κάτι μέχρι στιγμής) να μπλέκεις τις προτάσεις άλλων και να χρησιμοποιείς λόγια άλλων μελών της Λεξιλογίας για να πεις κάτι σε εμένα (τι ακόμα δεν έχω καταλάβει), δημιουργεί πόλωση και σύγχυση και το θεωρώ αντισυναδελφικό. Έτσι ξεκινάει ένα νήμα καλά και καταλήγει στη νύχτα του Αγίου Βαρθολομαίου.



Palavra said:


> και απόρησα με το πώς γίνεται να θεωρείς δημοφιλή (ή επίσημη for that matter) μια απόδοση με 4 ευρήματα, εκ των οποίων τα 2 είναι από την Καθημερινή, στην οποία έχει χτυπήσει πλειστάκις ο μεταφραστής-γιος του καφετζή, που λέει και ο sarant.



Αν ένας επαγγελματίας μεταφραστής με εκπαίδευση και εμπειρία δεν μπορεί να καταλάβει πώς και με ποιο νόημα ειπώθηκε το "επίσημη" στη συγκεκριμένη συζήτηση, εγώ δεν έχω κάτι άλλο να προσθέσω.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 27, 2009)

Αμβρόσιε,

το να διαφωνώ με μια απόδοση δε σημαίνει ότι σου κάνω επίθεση. Διαφωνώ λοιπόν με τον όρο που βρήκες γιατί περιέχει μεταφραστικό λάθος (αν μπορώ, γιατί έτσι όπως τα λες μάλλον αν δεν έχω αντιπρόταση δε δικαιούμαι να μιλάω). Ανέφερα το Ζέφυρο λόγω των *πηγών *που παρέθεσε, όχι 


Ambrose said:


> για να πεις κάτι σε εμένα


Το ενδιαφέρον για την απόδοση ενός όρου τουλάχιστον μου αναγνωρίζεις ότι μπορώ να το έχω, ελπίζω.


Ambrose said:


> Αν ένας επαγγελματίας μεταφραστής με εκπαίδευση και εμπειρία δεν μπορεί να καταλάβει πώς και με ποιο νόημα ειπώθηκε το "επίσημη" στη συγκεκριμένη συζήτηση, εγώ δεν έχω κάτι άλλο να προσθέσω.


Προφανώς λοιπόν δεν είμαι επαγγελματίας μεταφράστρια με εκπαίδευση και εμπειρία, ούτε καν με στοιχειώδη κατανόηση για τα βασικά. Για μια ακόμα φορά, σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα καλά σου λόγια.


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 27, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Αμβρόσιε,
> 
> το διαφωνώ με μια απόδοση δε σημαίνει ότι σου κάνω επίθεση. Διαφωνώ λοιπόν με τον όρο που βρήκες γιατί περιέχει μεταφραστικό λάθος (αν μπορώ, γιατί έτσι όπως τα λες μάλλον αν δεν έχω αντιπρόταση δε δικαιούμαι να μιλάω).



Ναι, ωραία όλα αυτά, αλλά γιατί τα λες σε εμένα; Δική μου πρόταση είναι; Δεν είπα από την αρχή ότι ούτε εμένα μ' αρέσει; Γιατί πρέπει συνέχεια να επαναλαμβάνω τα λόγια μου και να καταλήγω να υπερασπίζομαι κάτι που δεν πρότεινα καν και που δεν θα χρησιμοποιούσα σε μετάφραση;

Έχουμε ένα συγκεκριμένο μεταφραστικό πρόβλημα και ψάχνουμε να βρούμε λύσεις, δηλ. πώς έχει ήδη μεταφραστεί και τι επιλογές έχουμε. Είναι τόσο απλό. Ότι είναι λάθος το ξέρω. Ότι κατά πάσα πιθανότητα είναι ένα δημοφιλέστατο λάθος (όπως γίνεται σχεδόν πάντα σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις) και αυτό το ξέρω. Και τι να κάνω; 

Από εκεί και πέρα, όπως είπα και στον Ζαζ. πιστεύω ότι αυτός ο όρος τείνει να καθιερωθεί και δεν θα μου έκανε εντύπωση και δεν πιστεύω ότι θα έκανε εντύπωση σε κανέναν σε αυτό το φόρουμ.


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 27, 2009)

Η ανάμνηση οθόνη δεν είναι μόνο στα δύο παραπάνω ευρήματα. Αν ψάξετε καλύτερα θα το δείτε και σε ακαδημαϊκά papers, σε κέντρα ψυχανάλυσης και ψυχοθεραπείας και σε κριτικές για μεταφράσεις βιβλίων. Ο σύνδεσμος της Κ., όπως και κάποιοι άλλοι από την Κ. στο Google, περιέχουν τον όρο αναφερόμενοι σε κριτική βιβλίου. Δηλαδή, έχει ήδη μεταφραστεί έτσι. Για μένα είναι ζήτημα χρόνου. Μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος, όμως (μακάρι κιόλας).


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 27, 2009)

Αμβρόσιε, το πώς μεταφράζουν οι ψυχολόγοι κάτι που διαβάζουν στα αγγλικά, ας μην το συζητήσουμε καλύτερα. Όπως ακριβώς μεταφράζουν όλοι αυτοί που λένε, "Ξέρω αγγλικά επειδή πήρα προφίσιενσι". 

Να μου επιτρέψετε, λοιπόν, να προτείνω την ανάμνηση-παραβάν, που είναι πιο ακριβής απόδοση της λέξης screen αντί για την οθόνη, στη συγκεκριμένη χρήση της λέξης. Οθόνη σημαίνει συνήθως επιφάνεια πάνω στην οποία προβάλλονται εικόνες, και όχι επιφάνεια η οποία καλύπτει και κρύβει πράγματα πίσω της. Το screen όμως, ως γνωστόν, μεταφράζεται και παραβάν, οπότε μια χαρά καλύπτει αυτά που είναι πίσω του.


----------



## nickel (Mar 27, 2009)

Αν μαζεύετε ψήφους σε αυτό το νήμα:
_καλυπτική ανάμνηση_ (ΟΚ)
_ανάμνηση-παραπέτασμα_ ή _μνημονικό παραπέτασμα_: το «παραπέτασμα» είναι curtain.
_ανάμνηση-προπέτασμα_: πιο κοντά στο αγγλικό και το γαλλικό. Προπέτασμα είναι το screen και το écran σε αυτή την περίπτωση.
_ανάμνηση-οθόνη_: Mistranslation. Ας μην το συζητήσουμε περισσότερο. Η οθόνη άλλωστε είναι λεπτό ύφασμα που χρησιμοποιήθηκε σαν όρος για την επιφάνεια προβολής. Οι σημερινές οθόνες, του κινηματογράφου, της τηλεόρασης, του υπολογιστή, μόνο οθόνες (με την αρχική σημασία) δεν είναι. Απ' όπου κι αν το πιάσουμε, δεν μας κάνει.

Τα δύο δηλαδή που θεωρώ σωστά δεν έχουν κανένα διαδικτυακό εύρημα.


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 27, 2009)

Από το ΛΚΝ:

*παραπέτασμα **το *[parapétazma] Ο49 : (λόγ.) μεγάλη, συνήθ. πτυχωτή επιφάνεια (κυρ. από χοντρό ύφασμα) _ή σπανιότερα ειδική κατασκευή (π.χ. παραβάν) για την κάλυψη, απομόνωση, διαχωρισμό χώρων ή τμημάτων χώρων_: Bαριά παραπετάσματα κρέμονταν από τα παράθυρα. Tο δωμάτιο χωριζόταν στα δύο μ΄ ένα ~. (έκφρ.) (σιδηρούν) ~, ονομασία που χρησιμοποίησε η Δύση (κατά τη διάρκεια του ψυχρού πολέμου μετά το β' παγκόσμιο πόλεμο) για τη διαχωριστική γραμμή μεταξύ των δυτικών και των ανατολικών ευρωπαϊκών χωρών, και με επέκταση η Σοβιετική Ένωση και τα άλλα ανατολικά κράτη με κομμουνιστικό καθεστώς: Οι χώρες του παραπετάσματος.

Από το *ΛΝΕΓ*: _2. οτιδήποτε προτάσσεται για να καλύψει, να κρατήσει κάτι χωριστό, μυστικό._


----------



## nickel (Mar 27, 2009)

Να εξηγήσω: όταν σήμερα θέλουμε να πούμε παραβάν, λέμε _παραβάν_, δεν λέμε ούτε _προπέτασμα_ ούτε _παραπέτασμα_. Γιατί αν πεις, όπως στο ΛΚΝ, «Το δωμάτιο χωριζόταν στα δύο μ' ένα παραπέτασμα», εγώ δεν θα ξέρω αν ήταν κρεμαστή κουρτίνα ή όρθιο παραβάν. Από την άλλη, η _Iron Curtain_ είναι _Σιδηρούν παραπέτασμα_ και το _screen of smoke_, _προπέτασμα καπνού_.


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 27, 2009)

ΟΚ και είναι ωραίος ο συσχετισμός με το προπέτασμα καπνού, αλλά εδώ μιλάμε για ψυχολογία και μεταφορικές χρήσεις και δεν νομίζω ότι η ανάμνηση-παραπέτασμα (που θα ήταν η δική μου επιλογή για μετάφραση) ή το μνημονικό παραπέτασμα, είναι λάθος.


----------



## nickel (Mar 27, 2009)

Όχι, δεν θα μπορούσα να πω ότι είναι λάθος. Ο μοναδικός ενδοιασμός μου είναι ότι, αν έπρεπε να μεταφράσω πάλι από τα ελληνικά στα αγγλικά τον άγνωστο για μένα όρο, θα έτρεχα στο Γκουγκλ να ψάχνω αρχικά για «c u r t a i n memory».


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 27, 2009)

nickel said:


> θα έτρεχα στο Γκουγκλ να ψάχνω αρχικά για «c u r t a i n memory».



Μα ασφαλώς, έχεις δίκιο. Αλλά δεν έχεις αποδείξει ακόμα ότι παραπέτασμα δεν=screen.


----------



## nickel (Mar 27, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Αλλά δεν έχεις αποδείξει ακόμα ότι παραπέτασμα δεν=screen.


Δεν προσπαθώ να αποδείξω τέτοιο πράγμα. Βλέπεις τι γράφω: θα έτρεχα στο Γκουγκλ να ψάχνω *αρχικά* για «c u r t a i n memory».

Θα πρόσεξες ότι το mistranslation το επιφύλαξα για την «οθόνη», όχι για το «παραπέτασμα».


----------



## Bella (Jan 23, 2010)

Σήμερα έπεσε στα χέρια μου η ελληνική έκδοση του _Λεξιλογίου της Ψυχανάλυσης_ των Jean Laplanche και J. B. Pontalis (Κέδρος, 1981). Εδώ ο όρος screen memory έχει αποδοθεί "ανάμνηση-προκάλυμμα".


----------



## nickel (Jan 23, 2010)

Ευχ! Με την ευκαιρία, καλή περιγραφή του όρου στα αγγλικά:
http://www.answers.com/topic/screen-memory


----------



## jmanveda (Jan 23, 2010)

Μήπως πιο κομψό: "αναμνησιακή κάλυψη"


----------



## Palavra (Jul 27, 2011)

Νεκρανάσταση νήματος: ο όρος έχει αποδοθεί _καλυπτική ανάμνηση_, εδώ τουλάχιστον, και νομίζω ότι η απόδοση είναι αρκετά διαφανής. Οι καλυπτικές αναμνήσεις, βλέπω, μπορούν να πάρουν διάφορες μορφές. Για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται, μπορώ να αντιγράψω και σχετικό απόσπασμα.


----------

